# add/adhd



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

anyone have this s**t.. I cant stick with anything other than my mrs and bodybuilding.. ive had millions of jobs etc and just cant stick or focus on anything,.... apparently people with adhd can have hyperfocus on things they enjoy so I guess that's why bodybuilding is a keeper..

I sway between engineering contracts and done a bit of property but that's pissing me off now and my brain just says give up as soon as anything gets difficult


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I do the same thing, consulted the Doctor about it and was told I have a good chance of having ADD and had a consult with the quack booked in, still unsure if I will actually go or not though, not too sure if I want it on my medical records as I am unsure as to how it could affect eligibility for certain jobs plus CBF with medication that could potentially change my personality, so probably not. If you feel like it's an issue then just speak to the doctor to have you referred to a psychiatrist, it's easily done but you will have to wait a few months.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

It's just your instant gratification monkey

View attachment IMG_2908.PNG


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

I am ADD and Dyslexic...

It's just down to self discipline. Make sure you do one task at a time and that you complete it otherwise you are screwed. Know your weaknesses and work on them the best you can but also work hardest on your strengths.

LISTS are my saving grace because my mind moves so fast I can easily forget to complete or simply do the things or I try do all of the things at once as that matches my thought patterns.

If something does not hold your or interest you then the mind tends to wonder or you lose interest that happens a lot when people talk to me.

With things that I am passionate about, I have to know everything about it...like everything so stick to what you LOVE and find work within those means...

ADD: mind is a Ferrari with bicycle breaks :lol:

Don't let little labels dictate who your are...Or let people put you in a box... Just because you do not conform to what society declares as normal which is a load of BS



Quackerz said:


> I do the same thing, consulted the Doctor about it and was told I have a good chance of having ADD and had a consult with the quack booked in, still unsure if I will actually go or not though, not too sure if I want it on my medical records as I am unsure as to how it could affect eligibility for certain jobs plus CBF with medication that could potentially change my personality, so probably not. If you feel like it's an issue then just speak to the doctor to have you referred to a psychiatrist, it's easily done but you will have to wait a few months.


 There really is no reason to go to a Dr who is just going to label you and put you in a box called ADD... You are right the medication will change who you are when you are on it it just numb/deadens/slows. The sides are terrible too, Emotions every where, shakes, not being hungry and finally when the medication leaves you system it's hell. Was on Ritalin for + 10 years and it ruined my health.

There is a great product called Mindset from a company 7.5 that is all natural and it really helps with concentration and retention of information etc. I know there is a store in the UK.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> I am ADD and Dyslexic...
> 
> It's just down to self discipline. Make sure you do one task at a time and that you complete it otherwise you are screwed. Know your weaknesses and work on them the best you can but also work hardest on your strengths.
> 
> ...


 Cheers for this, f**k the quack after reading that.......


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Cheers for this, f**k the quack after reading that.......


 My absolute pleasure. Just be your fabulous self.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> My absolute pleasure. Just be your fabulous self.


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

cheers for replys il just have to try and find my way of sorting it out and not get down about it just because a doc told me I have a mental disorder


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

everyone with add got bored reading - can we summarise ? :thumb


----------



## FlyingLow (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah I feel like we have the same problem. You need to find a job that lets you keep active. If you have a degree, you can consider trying teaching for a year? You can get up to 30K tax free from the government (which you don't pay back), and student loans up to 11K (So basically no interest) - plus the schedule is flexible if youre organised.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

I suffer from it too , it comes from social anxiety/generalised anxiety .

I had to stop studying because i couldn't concentrate at school and even at home it's hard. As you said when i love something i always handle to do it properly tho


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Baka said:


> I suffer from it too , it comes from social anxiety/generalised anxiety .
> 
> I had to stop studying because i couldn't concentrate at school and even at home it's hard. As you said when i love something i always handle to do it properly tho


 That's just anxiety, ADD/ADHD are separate mental disorders.

I do not debate that fact that social anxiety can greatly impede your concentration though.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Fat Alex (Mar 10, 2019)

i find putting your energy into things you enjoy is the best way, if you have 0 interest in an activity etc ill just give up if i love it i give it as much as i have to give that day. still have to balance things, i dont dislike my job i go there every day but i do minimal. but finding a job you like is seldom seen unfortunately imo. just grind away bro all you can do


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

probs gonna sound like a c**t but never been entirely convinced of this ADHD thing...seems like a label for just a certain type of person / behaviour...and I don't mean that in a negative sense...just that we all have different brains...no-one needs to be a genius to work hard and be successful in life...don't let it affect your life choices...


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

JohnnySack said:


> probs gonna sound like a c**t but never been entirely convinced of this ADHD thing...seems like a label for just a certain type of person / behaviour...and I don't mean that in a negative sense...just that we all have different brains...no-one needs to be a genius to work hard and be successful in life...don't let it affect your life choices...


 I agree. I won't go into detail but came across a kid who apparently had adhd, turns out he lived with his grandad who let him walk all over him, no discipline and was allowed to drink full fat coke day and night as well as eating sweets.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Just an excuse to be a c**t IMO - how many of these posters from 2016 are still around? cu**s


----------



## shredcity (Aug 26, 2019)

Take adderall.

Don't think you can get it over there though.


----------



## SonnyBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

shredcity said:


> Take adderall.
> 
> Don't think you can get it over there though.


 You can get pretty much the exact equivalent, pure dexamfetamine , it's just rarely prescribed. I have it.


----------



## shredcity (Aug 26, 2019)

SonnyBoi said:


> You can get pretty much the exact equivalent, pure dexamfetamine , it's just rarely prescribed. I have it.


 Dexedrine?

I take vyvanse..its the s**t.


----------



## SonnyBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

shredcity said:


> Dexedrine?
> 
> I take vyvanse..its the s**t.


 Vyvanse is the extended release version which you can't bypass but yes, same thing essentially. I have the instant release.


----------



## JAX87 (Mar 7, 2021)

Whoever thinks it's made up are prob adhd themselves???! Hyper focus is something u need to teach urself, it can become a super power ! There is a spectrum some are worse than others! Problem with adhd is living life normally ie: paying bills on Time, learning , saving money! All the boring stuff in the world are fu**ing hard but important! but all exciting dangerous living on the edge u will find ul be ur in ur prime. Sorry but relationships can be hell, marriage is really like locking yourself up in prison, unless on medication . ADHD people have more fun . It's not a case of just going to the doc, like people said it's an excuse, wel ur right a lot try and say they have adhd wen they don't just lazy in school , and sorry but social anxiety is not adhd , and to think that is adhd Ud be stupid! I don't have social anxiety in fact complete opposite! so I'd save ur time with asking doc. and u will have to go for numerous appointments with adhd psych professionals so u will get told u don't have it as these professional can tell in under a minute. Also they will speak to family schools etc ! It was a lifesaver for me as I got older as I never paid bills always getting into trouble, I nw take on the boring stuff even though still boring I stay on top of these things. ADHD people won't read books as this is very boring, adhd people can usually read humans like books. If u have it ul know what I'm talking about! If u have got it and been diagnosed , u will find u can spot others that have it and can pinpoint problems for others! I get elvance 70mg lisdexamphetamine,


----------



## Pdub121 (Mar 25, 2021)

As someone that has ADHD and has lived with it for 35 years I can tell you now it's not an excuse, basically your neurotransmitters are more scattered when sending signals to the brain causing you to lack focus and concentration. When you're into something it's easier and you can become super focussed but it's few and far between.

As you get older I find that your focus levels get worse and it's not fun at all trust me


----------



## lifting1122 (Apr 5, 2021)

Parents feed their kids food high in sugar, and give them phones where they aimlessly scroll through 3 second tiktok videos and wonder why their kids can't sit still?

Easier to blame it on a medical condition than bad parenting.

Also (mainly) female conditions are caused by sugar I suspect, parents buy food high in sugar, girl gets fat and then develops eating disorder because of associating food with making her fat.


----------

